# CIC Map Update



## f10bimmer (Dec 19, 2015)

In the link below you will find a folder with the CIC Map Update FSC photos and instructions listed. Follow instructions as described and 1-2-3 done, code will be placed in the folder as a code.txt file there it will display the key for the NAV update.

Updated 04-18-2017 / 22:45pm EST

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_tLHadY9Wm7V3NPZDdubDFCMlU

When downloading right-click and select download, if when you double-click the .zip file doesn't work.

This Version Is For CIC ONLY!


----------



## f10bimmer (Dec 19, 2015)

N/a


----------



## inextremis (Jan 29, 2016)

great news thx


----------



## f10bimmer (Dec 19, 2015)

Anytime


----------

